

A map of spacetime dimensions (maybe answering: why 3 space, and 1 time dimensions?) [pic] - hhm
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/serpentine07/images/Tegmark1000.jpg

======
vonsydov
which theory is this ?

~~~
blogimus
_resent_ theories, at least according to the diagram's caption.

